# قبل وبعد



## lovebjw (30 يونيو 2007)

اتفرجو على عمليات التجميل واللى بتعمله فى الناس 











































فعلا جمال طبيعى لا يختلف عليه اتنين ولا 3 حتى


----------



## lovebjw (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*


----------



## veansea (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

_اوف ايه ده
ده تغير 360 درجه
واااااااااااااااو

لا بجد برافو عليك يا لف​_


----------



## kamer14 (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

:smil13::smil13::smil13:


----------



## la Vierge Marie (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

*ايه دي
دا احنا ضايعيين*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

*ميرسي بزاااااف*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

متهيئلى ميك اب مش عمليات تجميل​


----------



## crazy_girl (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

مش معقول ايه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش معقول عمليات التجميل تعمل كدة
وبعدين متستغربش احنا كلنا معمولنا عمليات تجميل بعد ماكنا قرود
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش القرد متشابه مع الانسان فى حاجات كتير 
ويمكن القرد دلوقت بقي اذكى من الانسان ههههههههههههههههههه
بس ايه مواضيعك اللى محتاجة عمليات تجميل دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ههاو


----------



## lovebjw (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

شكرا يا فينو على الرد الجميل 
وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا قمر


----------



## emy (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

_نو كومينت_
_مرسى يا باسم اووى على موضوعك يا باشا _​


----------



## blackrock (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

*الحمد لله ان عمليات التجميل بتعمل كل دا

علشان بنات المنتدي ميعنسوس 

متخافوش يا بنات في امل

هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## lovebjw (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*




kamer14 قال:


> :smil13::smil13::smil13:



هههههههههههههه
شكرا يا قمر على الرد  وربنا يبارككى يا سكرة ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## Ramzi (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

الاشياء هاي لا عمليات تجميل ولا حتى ميك اب .... 
بيقطعوا راس و بركبوا راس تاني بداله :a63:


----------



## lovebjw (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*




la Vierge Marie قال:


> *ايه دي
> دا احنا ضايعيين*



هههههههههههههههههه
لا يا مها 
انتى زوينة بزاف يعنى انتى بتكلمى فى ايه يعنى يا زوينة انتى 
شكرعلى الرد يا مها يا احلى زوينة وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*




فراشة مسيحية قال:


> متهيئلى ميك اب مش عمليات تجميل​



مش عارف صدقينى يا فراشة بس انا متهيلى كمان ان فى منهم عمليات تجميل بدليل لو بصيت على صورة البنت التالتة مش فاكر ولا الرابعة هتلاقى ان مناخيرها شكلها اتاخير خالص 
واكيد الميك اب مش هيعمل ولا يمكن يعمل وانا هاعرف منين هو انا كنت بنت قبل كدة 
الف شكرا يا فراشة يا سكرة 
نورتى الموضوع يا قمر وربنا يبارككى


----------



## lovebjw (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*




crazy_girl قال:


> مش معقول ايه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مش معقول عمليات التجميل تعمل كدة
> وبعدين متستغربش احنا كلنا معمولنا عمليات تجميل بعد ماكنا قرود
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



هههههههههههه
لا اتكلمى عن نفسكى بس فى حكاية القرود اللى متشابه مع الانسان 
او القردو اللى اذكى من الانسان 
انا يا ستى واثق من نفسى اوى فى الحتة دى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا كريزى على الرد وربنا يبارككى 
ونورتى الموضوع 
واحنا كلنا هنصلى عشان ربنا يعملكى عمليه تجميل ويغيرلكى عقلكى اللى بتشاكلى بيه الناس كلها كدة


----------



## lovebjw (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*




emy قال:


> _نو كومينت_
> _مرسى يا باسم اووى على موضوعك يا باشا _​



شكرا يا ايمى على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا ايمى يا عسل


----------



## crazy_girl (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههه
> لا اتكلمى عن نفسكى بس فى حكاية القرود اللى متشابه مع الانسان
> او القردو اللى اذكى من الانسان
> انا يا ستى واثق من نفسى اوى فى الحتة دى
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
لا انت متعرفنيش كويس بجد
انا شاطرة على فكرة واشطر من الشمبانزى ذات نفسه عقبالكوا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه :smil12:
وبعدين فيها ايه لما اشاكل فيكوا ولاانتوا مش قد المشاكل بتاعتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههه مش احسن مااشاكل فى دبان وشي؟؟؟؟؟؟ :a82:
وعلى المعوم اى خناقات نحن احم احم احم فى الخدمات 
:new4:


----------



## lovebjw (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*




blackrock قال:


> *الحمد لله ان عمليات التجميل بتعمل كل دا
> 
> علشان بنات المنتدي ميعنسوس
> 
> ...



دا رائيك 
اصلا بصراحة البنات بتوع المنتدى كلهم سكر ومحدش يقر يكلم عليهم ( بينى وبينك بيضربونى لم اقول حاجة وحشة عليهم وايديهم تقيلة اوى ) بس متقولش لحد
ولا خوف ولا حاجة دانا بس شايف ان بنات المنتدى دول ملايكة هو فى احلى منهم دول كلامها ملكات جمال 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكر يا بلاك روك نورت الموضوع يا باشا وربنا يباركك يا جميل


----------



## lovebjw (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*




Ramzi قال:


> الاشياء هاي لا عمليات تجميل ولا حتى ميك اب ....
> بيقطعوا راس و بركبوا راس تاني بداله :a63:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وفى شوية روس مش بتشتغل غير على اصحابها 
بس انا متهيلى ان الصين بتصنع كل حاجة دلوقتى 
شكرا يا باشا على الرد وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع يا رمزى باشا


----------



## crazy_girl (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*



lovebjw قال:


> دا رائيك
> اصلا بصراحة البنات بتوع المنتدى كلهم سكر ومحدش يقر يكلم عليهم ( بينى وبينك بيضربونى لم اقول حاجة وحشة عليهم وايديهم تقيلة اوى ) بس متقولش لحد
> ولا خوف ولا حاجة دانا بس شايف ان بنات المنتدى دول ملايكة هو فى احلى منهم دول كلامها ملكات جمال
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكر يا بلاك روك نورت الموضوع يا باشا وربنا يباركك يا جميل



*اديك نطقت بلسانك :t30:
وقولت بنات المنتدى سكرة وملايكة ها
وشهد شاهد من اهلها يا مفترى*


----------



## lovebjw (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*




crazy_girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> لا انت متعرفنيش كويس بجد
> انا شاطرة على فكرة واشطر من الشمبانزى ذات نفسه عقبالكوا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه :smil12:
> ...



ههههههههههههه
حد يقدر يقول غير كدة يا مرمورة 
دانتى شاطرة وشاطورة اوى كمان هو انتى قليلة فى البلد ولا ايه 
ههههههههههههههههههه
قال شمبانزى 
دانتى اشطر من مية زيه


----------



## lovebjw (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*




crazy_girl قال:


> *اديك نطقت بلسانك :t30:
> وقولت بنات المنتدى سكرة وملايكة ها
> وشهد شاهد من اهلها يا مفترى*



هو حد يقدر اى حاجة غير ملايكة
دانتو ملايكة واحلى من الملايكة كمان 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
وربنا وحده اللى يعلم نيتى


----------



## crazy_girl (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*



lovebjw قال:


> هو حد يقدر اى حاجة غير ملايكة
> دانتو ملايكة واحلى من الملايكة كمان
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> وربنا وحده اللى يعلم نيتى



فعلا مفيش غير ربنا بس اللى يعرف نيتك
لانك غامض ومش مفهوم ومش بتفه............. ولا بلاش
ههههههههههههههههههههه:t30::t30::t30:


----------



## lovebjw (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*




crazy_girl قال:


> فعلا مفيش غير ربنا بس اللى يعرف نيتك
> لانك غامض ومش مفهوم ومش بتفه............. ولا بلاش
> ههههههههههههههههههههه:t30::t30::t30:



قصدكى اي من مش بتفه دى يا ست مجنونة 
ولا انا مش بفه 
انتى مجنون يعنى انا ممكن ربنا يفتح على وافه 
لكن انتى هتفضلى مجنونة طول عمركى يا ست كريزى انتى


----------



## nana25 (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

تعرف الدكتور او المستشفى اللى بيعملوا فيها العمليات دى ؟

علشان القطة بتاعتى عايزه تبقى حلوة شوية

:ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*



lovebjw قال:


> قصدكى اي من مش بتفه دى يا ست مجنونة
> ولا انا مش بفه
> انتى مجنون يعنى انا ممكن ربنا يفتح على وافه
> لكن انتى هتفضلى مجنونة طول عمركى يا ست كريزى انتى



ياسلام سلم سلاملم
هيييييييييييييييييه عرفت اغيظك
هههههههههههههاو
على العموم احب اعرفك ان الجنون مالوش دعوة بالفه
ها فاهمنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وحتى ولو لو لو انا خفيت مبروك عليا


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

أأأو أواو هههههههههههههههههههههاى معلش تعيش وتتخبط فى غيرها


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

وبعدين فيها ايه لما هزر 
امممممممممممممم
خلاص مش هاهزر معاك تانى علشان شكلك بتفهمنى غلط خالص مالص بالص وبتزعل منى انا الغلبانة
واء ووا وأ وأ
بس شكلك حلو وانت مقموص كدة خليك شوية كدة على بال ماالصورة تطلع


----------



## twety (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

طب والبت التانيه ماحلوة
ولا هو تغير وخلاص
بس الباقى تغير جذرى بجد
يلا عموما تشكر ا يلافلووووووف
هههههههههههه


----------



## twety (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

ايه القط والفار دول
خفى يامجنونه شويه على بسومه
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*




nana25 قال:


> تعرف الدكتور او المستشفى اللى بيعملوا فيها العمليات دى ؟
> 
> علشان القطة بتاعتى عايزه تبقى حلوة شوية
> 
> :ura1::ura1::ura1:​



ايه يا ماما عشان انا ماخدتش بالى 
قطتيكى 
يلا يا نانا امشى من هنا 
يلا يا نانا بدل ما اضرب صاحبيتكى شيرين يلا يا نانا يلا خليكى جدعة 
قطة ايه يا ست انتى اللى عايزة تعمليلها عملية 
ههههههههههه
شكر على الرد يا نانا ونورتى الموضوع وربنا يبارككى


----------



## lovebjw (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*




crazy_girl قال:


> وبعدين فيها ايه لما هزر
> امممممممممممممم
> خلاص مش هاهزر معاك تانى علشان شكلك بتفهمنى غلط خالص مالص بالص وبتزعل منى انا الغلبانة
> واء ووا وأ وأ
> بس شكلك حلو وانت مقموص كدة خليك شوية كدة على بال ماالصورة تطلع



انتى غلبانة 
انا مش عارف اقولكى ايه 
ازاى يعنى انتى غلبانة 
دانتى لو غلبانة يبقى الباقى ايه ملايكة 
محدش بيحس بيهم 
يابنتى انتى شريرة بجد 
وبتميلى للشر بشكل غريب وغير متزان 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو غير متزن دى عاجبانى اوى ههههههههههههههههههه
وانا علطول شكلى حلو وزى القمر مش بس وانا مقموص :a63::a63::a63::a63:


----------



## lovebjw (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*




twety قال:


> طب والبت التانيه ماحلوة
> ولا هو تغير وخلاص
> بس الباقى تغير جذرى بجد
> يلا عموما تشكر ا يلافلووووووف
> هههههههههههه



تقولى ايه بقاة يا تويتى 
ناس مش بتحب نفسها 
شكرا يا باشا على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا تويتى يا سكرة


----------



## lovebjw (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*




twety قال:


> ايه القط والفار دول
> خفى يامجنونه شويه على بسومه
> ههههههههههههههههه



شايفة يا تويتى 
عشان تعرفى انى غلبان وطيب وهى اللى شريرة 
شايفة الشريرة دى بتعاملينى ازاى 
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 
شكر يا عصفورتنا يارافع راسى فى المنتدى يا سكرة انتى


----------



## crazy_girl (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

واااااااااااااااااااء
انتوا كلكوا عليا ولا ايه
ماشي يابسومة مش هاكلمك تانى
هه 
انا مخصماك ومقاطعاك
وهاستورد من الخارج
هه مش عايزة منك حاجة
وانتى ياتويتي هاوريكي بس بينى وبينك مش قدام لاف


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*




crazy_girl قال:


> واااااااااااااااااااء
> انتوا كلكوا عليا ولا ايه
> ماشي يابسومة مش هاكلمك تانى
> هه
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا يا كريزى احنا منقدرش على امصتكى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلكى سكر موت بجد وانتى ماموصة ههههههههههههههه
واحنا اذا كان انا ولا تويتى ولا اى حد فى المنتدى منقدرش على مخامصتكى ولا مقاطكتيكى يا سكرة انتى يا نسمة هواء نقى كدة 
ونصيحة من اخوكى الكبير ابعدى عن المستورد عشان كله مضروب 
واسالى مجرب 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا يا كريزى احنا منقدرش على امصتكى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكلكى سكر موت بجد وانتى ماموصة ههههههههههههههه
> ...



امممممممممممممممممم
ايوة كدة ناس تخاف ولا تختشيش
وبعدين مين اللى يقدر يرب المستورد 
ده حتى كان شبشبله
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اصل الصينى دلوقتى ضرب السوق وكل حاجة تقلبيها تلاقيه صنع فى الصين صنع فى الصين 
انا خايف لا دلوقتى نمسك الواد اسماعيل اللى فى الشارع ونقلبه نلاقى مكتوب عليه صنع فى الصين هو كمان 
اينعم انا حاسس ان الواد سودانى 
بس مين يعرف مفيش حاجة صعبة دلوقتى هههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

اولا يابنى احب اعرفك ان الصينى بيتكسر والسودانى بيتقشر 
من اول خبطة فيه
امممممممممممممممممممم
يبقي مين اللى بيضرب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
معلش معلش انا عارفة انك هاطق من الكسوف بس خلاص خلاص مش هاقول لحد سرك فى بير مفتوح
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا مين يابنى اوعى تنسي
........... والاجر على اللى معاه فلوس يسلفنى


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

يا مرمورة اخر حتة مش فاهمها فين الكاتولج بتعها


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

هههههههههههههههههه ابدا بفكرك بنفسي
يعنى انت مش عارف انا مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى عمرى ماتغلب ابدا ابدا ابدا
اوكى
وزى مالناس بتقول انا فلانة والاجر على الله
انا قربت اخلص على الفلوس اللى مع ربنا
فبقولك انا ........ والاجر على اللى معاه فلوس يسلفنى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اكيد برضه مش فاهم


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

ههههههههههه
لا فهمت يا سكرة ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

يافرج الله








ياه وحشنى اوى فرج اللى عمرى ماشفته
تصدق كان عزيز علينا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

هههههههههه
انتى كل الناس عزيزة عليكى عشان انتى بس سكرة وعزيزة على كل الناس 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياعزيز
ه سورى اقصد يابسوم


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

ماشى يا عزيزة قصدى يا مرمورة 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

عزيز وعزيزة عملم ايه 
لما التعب تقل بيهم
وعزيزة باشا اتنيلت ليه لما عزيز رذل عليها



ههههههههههههههههههههه
متاخدش فى بالك ده جزء من مواهبي الضليعة


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

ههههههههههههه
ضليعة ضلعية يعنى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

مضلع متوازى الاضلاع مكعب










كل دول من المجسمات الهندسية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## meraaa (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

* انا بجد مش قادرة اصدق انا مزهوله جدااااااااااااا
شكراااااا ياباسم على الموضوع اللى يعقد ده*​


----------



## lovebjw (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*




meraaa قال:


> * انا بجد مش قادرة اصدق انا مزهوله جدااااااااااااا
> شكراااااا ياباسم على الموضوع اللى يعقد ده*​



ههههههههههههههه
لا سلمتيكى من التعقيد يا ميرا باشا 
ربنا يبارككى يا جميل ونورتى الموضوع كالعادة يعنى يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*




crazy_girl قال:


> مضلع متوازى الاضلاع مكعب
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ايه دا ايه دا 
هندسة جديدة دى يا جماعة ولا ايه 
مجسمات هندسية قال 
طيب ازاى دى


----------



## crazy_girl (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

ايه يابنى ماخدتش درس جميل فى الهندسة اسمه المجسمات







ولا انت لسه محو امية
معلش معلش هتتعلم قريب
دا حتى التعليم فى الكبر كالنقش على الميه
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

هههههههههههههه
اهو احنا مناخدش منكى غير كلام غريب اول مرة يتطرح فى السوق وخلاص 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

يااااااااااااااااااااااهدانت قديم اوى
ال غريب ال
ماغريب الا شوشو ( الشيطان) يابنى
هههههههههههههههههههه
على كدة لما ااحب اشوفك ازورك فى المتحف المصري؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

انا مش بقول جديد انا بقول غريب يا كليوبترا انتى 
ههههههههههههههههه
وانا بقولكى كليوبترا عشان هى اجمل ملكة فى تاريخ مصر 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

ميرسي ياخوفو انت
وانا بقول خوفو علشان خوفتنى من مواضيعي لاتكون مكررة تانى 
ياربي انت مخك صاحى 24 ساعة فى 280 ساعة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

لا 24 ساعة فى السنة كلها 
ههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ياختى كميلة


----------



## lovebjw (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

لا اسمها يا اختى مارينا 
مش اختى كميلة 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

كفاية ضحك وشك فلق
هههههههههههههههه
انا بس اللى اضحك


----------



## lovebjw (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

يعنى انتى وشكى مش بيفلق 
دانتى وشكى اتقسم نصين 
ههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

هههههههههههههههههه
لا حاطاله سست مش بيفلق ابدا


----------



## lovebjw (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يفضل كدة علطول


----------



## crazy_girl (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

ههههههههههههههههه
يفضل كدة على طول ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## lovebjw (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

حلوة وصغيرة ومش كبيرة ومش مفلوق  فاهمتى


----------



## crazy_girl (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

اه طبعا بفهم بسرعة اومال ايه ؟
دانا متفوقة جدا جدا جدا
بس انت اللى طريقتك جميلة اوى بصراحة بتتكلم على طريقة اللمبي


----------



## lovebjw (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

فى ايه يا بت يا نوسة يا بت 
بلوبيف بلوبيف 
هههههههههههههههههه
انا بتكلم كدة 
ههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
واكتر من كدة


----------



## lovebjw (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

ماشى يا بنى ادمين ماشى 
انا هاقطع النور على المنتدى دا 
هاقطعه لمدة اسبوع اسبوعين 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هشغل طبلايت
هههههههههههههههههههه
ميهمنيش


----------



## lovebjw (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

هتشغلى ايه يا كريزى


----------



## crazy_girl (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
متاخدش فى بالك ههههههههههههه
طبلايت ايه مش عارفة موصلش بلادكم؟


----------



## lovebjw (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

طيب تعالى نسال نانا ونقولها تعرف الللى انتى بتقولى عليه دا ولا لا 
عشان انا معروفوش


----------



## romyo (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

الطبلايت دا احدث اختراع فى الاضاءة يا بسوووووووووم
واكيد لسه ماوصلش عندكم وتستخدمه الدول المتحضره زى اللى فيها كريزى
وهو عباره عن
وعاء به سائل يسمى جاز
يمر به شريط عريض نمره 10
وعليه قبه زجاجيه مفتوحه من اعلى
شوفت الاختراعات....؟؟؟؟
مش كده يا كريزه.........؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههه ​


----------



## crazy_girl (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

بقي كدة بتتريق ياروميو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكلكوا صح مش عارفينه 
هو ده الجهل ولا بلاش
حد ميعرفش الطبلايت فى الدنيا






صح عندكو حق انتوا اخركوا الطبلية اللى بتخرطوا عليها ملوخية
والطبلة اللى بتضربوا عليها فى المولد
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ال جاز ال


----------



## lovebjw (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

هههههههههههههههههههه
طبلة وطبلية هايل 
هههههههههههههه
ولمبة جاز 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

اضحك اضحك
ماهو شكلك اخرك لمبة جاز


----------



## lovebjw (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

هههههههههههههههه
انا برضو يا بتاعت الطبلية انتى 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

مانا لازم اكلمك بلغة تفهمها
يابتاع الطبلايت
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

لا بجد انا مش عارف انتى بتتكلمى عن ايه 
لو تقدرى توصفلى هى ايه وانا احاول افهم ويلا تعالى على نفسكى 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

ياربي على الملل
انا وصفتها لروميو بعد ماطلعت ماهو برضه سالنى عليها
انت اكيد عارفها بس مش عارف ان ده شكلها




وبعدين كفاية فضايح تلاقى الكل بيقرا الهبل اللى بنكتبه ده
لو عايز بجد تعرفه هاعرفهولك بس بطريقتى انا مش هنا


----------



## lovebjw (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

طيب خلاص 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا بجد النت فصل عندى وخرجت ومكنش قصدى اسيبكو 
هههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
برضه بس انا حخرجت الاول
بصرة ياباشا


----------



## lovebjw (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

هههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

شوفت الكمبيوتر بتاعك زعل لما طلعت انا وفصلك النت
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

هههههههههههههههه
يبقى على كدة الكومبيوتر بتاعى مش هيتغل وهيقعد فاصل علطول هههههههههههههههههه
وهو الكومبيوتر بتاعى يقدر يقعد وانتى مش فاتحة 
هههههههههههههههههه
كذب ونفاق


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ياسلام ياسلام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لما هو اساسا مش حافظنى
يعرف منين اذا كنت فاتحة ولا لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا بس دعيت عليه جبت اجله
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
كدة برضو هو كان عملكى حاجة 
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

هههههههههههههههههههه
مش قولتلك العملية مزاج
يعنى اشمعنى انا بس اللى اطلع


----------



## lovebjw (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

واى مزاج دا مزاج نت يعنى 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

يعنى يعنى
مستقصداك بقي اعمل ايه
مخى قفل


----------



## naderr (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

:big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29:


----------



## lovebjw (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*




naderr قال:


> :big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29:



شكرا يا نادر باشا على الرد وربنا يباركك ونورت  الموضوع


----------

